# Andy giveaway today!



## b16

Ends at 4:55pm PST. Post here if you signed up.









Have fun, we will have tons of stuff to give the more we grow.


----------



## ECFfighter7232

so by posting here ive signed up? well consider my signed up to win!


----------



## StealthVoodoo

Ooooh me likey! Pick me, Pick me!


----------



## Frost

Oh, oh, pick me.


----------



## sparty569

I want him!


----------



## lilcdroid

You guys are starting this site off with a bang!! kudoos.


----------



## pakiser

I need a little green guy for my desk!


----------



## CurrentWeb

First post on the site is for free stuff? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## freshgeardude

just signed up! Glad to be part of this forum!


----------



## Speeddymon

/sign

10char


----------



## Speeddymon

/sign

10char


----------



## Tarkus.Z

Is that a huge gummy droid? Yummy!


----------



## tllippert

Consider me entered...


----------



## sparta31

You should pick me because well, Ill place this amazing guy on my work desk and make all the iphone fools around me jealous


----------



## jonwgee

I'm in

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbagjones

Anything Android/Google-related is definitely worth having.


----------



## dcplaya

He looks sweet to have


----------



## diaz6091

Im in! Google FTW.


----------



## bizzyx

Oh I really really want this please


----------



## SoHaunted

Crossing my fingers hoping I win! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jbrew78

I want that.


----------



## cashback

My signature


----------



## johnjutrasii

pick me!!!!


----------



## YourAverageJD

I'm in. First time poster, long time follower on Twitter.


----------



## ras0787

Sign me up~!


----------



## XPLiCiT2u

That's AWESOME!!!! I WANT!


----------



## crashbang

I wants it. Pick me!


----------



## x13thangelx

Signed up, pick me


----------



## enzoem

mememe!!!


----------



## lilazndude

Want!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## phr0styr

Its so green... I want it!







Pick me!


----------



## cassdroid

i can haz!!


----------



## BigShotProducer

Awesome! You guys are rocking this!


----------



## ToddEDM

I'm in! Signed up last night awesome job guys!


----------



## greenblattsam

Hook it up plz


----------



## antnyh

Count me in!


----------



## shay d. life

Gimmie

Sent from your mom's snatch...


----------



## detox246

Loving the site. Hope I win


----------



## qqeyes

ME ME ME
this is me entering


----------



## avlfive

Been signed up.


----------



## Dewguzzler

sign me up!


----------



## mfk dgaf

here is my sign up


----------



## Elix

I will hug him, and stroke him, and pet him, and call him Andy!


----------



## coggy9

I'll take a shot, even though I never win anything.


----------



## ViciousCircle

I would like the andybot!


----------



## alershka

Would be cool


----------



## Snipples007

Signed up.

Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


----------



## alexandre.ladeira

android little green men! give it to me!


----------



## Droid-Xer

Count me in


----------



## Toydroid

I support rooting and I also support giveaways.


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

Count me in B!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DankBuddha

Me love that android long time. Me want it so bad cause me so.....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruback

Thanks for the site guys, great place for resources! ! Pick me!! Lol


----------



## ryanwv24

Is this the free 5 o clock crack give away?


----------



## Darathus

Glad to see you so many people checking this place out. Big ups to the whole Rootz Wiki crew!


----------



## IRONMatt

<color> RAINBOW!!!!!</color>
<troll> This is a post... </endtroll>


----------



## IRONMatt

<color> RAINBOW!!!!!</color>
<troll> This is a post... </endtroll>


----------



## Tjshorty15

I have just the spot for Andy!


----------



## Steady Hawkin

Count me in


----------



## BrttWrd

I sign up for these festivities of merriment

via Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton

BrttWrd said:


> I sign up for these festivities of merriment
> 
> via Tapatalk


nice sig....you're right KH IS the best game evaaaa


----------



## ironick7

I love that green dude


----------



## fc127

Is this the sign up?

From my DX


----------



## Nusince

lol... give away something and all the post whores come out... I feel at home again


----------



## crash1781

<<< probably in too late lol damn job ;*(


----------



## SleekDX

Ill take one please.


----------

